
Ask HN: How fast do SaaS sales teams ramp up? - mrtonypino
Modeling out a high-level proforma for how a seed round would get us from current state to Series A (say $250K MRR).<p>One of the questions is how long it takes sales teams to start to get productive. (Bit of a J curve from a cash pov for each hire.)<p>Any good data points on what the norm is for this?<p>Grateful for any thoughts &#x2F; references here :)
======
davismwfl
Not sure there is a generic ramp time for all SaaS teams. A lot of variables
go into it, including market, industry, client demographics, lead sources,
individual networks etc.

In general if you have a known process, defined client demo and aren't in a
regulated market or not in an enterprise sales price range then I'd target a
new sales team member being productive in the first 60-90 days depending on
the complexity of the product, their network etc.

If you are in a regulated market, or the price point exceeds common purchasing
managers limits than you are talking about a totally different scenario.

Those are just some really high level generic points, a lot goes into setting
up a repeatable sales cycle and building the team.

~~~
mrtonypino
Great points. Helpful guidance. thank you!

------
verdverm
There are a bunch of relevant videos on the HeavyBit library.

Check out the sales focussed near the bottom of the filtered results. Watch a
couple last night that will help you answer these questions

~~~
mrtonypino
HeavyBit videos look great! Thanks!

